# New set up



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

bagged myself a bargain on ecookshop and upgraded from my classic. I feel a lot of learning is ahead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!! This will be a walk in the park compared to the classic  so easy to use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Congrats!! This will be a walk in the park compared to the classic  so easy to use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steaming is so much faster, need to loosen grind on this though, shots are taking ages, much faster on classic with same grind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

You'll have it mastered in no time. I've got this one set with a 60 second pre-infusion at about 7 bar so it just pulls a really steady shot. seems great with the lighter roasts and brings out flavours I've not had before 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Thinking of suggesting this for my dad.

What are they like. I assumed they were quick to warm up and quite user friendly. This would be important for him.

Only snag is he doesn't have a proper grinder...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

richwade80 said:


> Thinking of suggesting this for my dad.
> 
> What are they like. I assumed they were quick to warm up and quite user friendly. This would be important for him.
> 
> ...


Super easy to use, plus there's pressurised baskets he can use

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Will the ims screen from my classic fit the dual boiler?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

